# Coimbatore vs Pune



## aviakara

Hi folks,

I am a new member here. I have just retired after having lived and worked in the U.S.A. for almost 25 years. My wife and I are planning to rent an apartment in India and move there for half the year, just to be close to old friends and family. I would like to chose between Coimbatore and Pune - have friends and family in both places.

I would be grateful to receive inputs from anyone, especially from those who have experience of living in both these cities, as to which one will be a better place to live, economically as well as culturally satisfying.

Thanks!
Anand


----------



## Fellatio

aviakara said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am a new member here. I have just retired after having lived and worked in the U.S.A. for almost 25 years. My wife and I are planning to rent an apartment in India and move there for half the year, just to be close to old friends and family. I would like to chose between Coimbatore and Pune - have friends and family in both places.
> 
> I would be grateful to receive inputs from anyone, especially from those who have experience of living in both these cities, as to which one will be a better place to live, economically as well as culturally satisfying.
> 
> Thanks!
> Anand


Pune is far a better place to live than coimbatore keeping in mind you are returning from US. Coimbatore is too a small and boring city as there is nothing much to do/socialize other that exploring western ghats and wildlife sacnturies trust me that wont keep up very long.

Pune close to mumbai has a good mix of people, food and culture. On one hand you have beutiful night life and clubs, bars, pubs in abundance here and a lot of expats do prefer Pune for that reason. But also Pune is a very peacefull green city not like Mumbai or Chennai. Climate is also very good in Pune....I would anytime recommend Pune over Coimbatore.


----------

